# experience in new zealand?



## barnaclebones (Dec 14, 2007)

Okay. So I'm headed to NZ on xmas, and I gotta get to a job on the south island right away, but the last 2 months that i'm there will be travelling around. Does anyone have any experience hopping trains in NZ or know people there or ANYTHING? I'm goin in blind, people... and I'm perfectly happy doin it that way, but i figgered it was worth a shot.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 14, 2007)

well, my friend suzie q did that a while back. she biked around there for six months, and said work was super easy. i don't think there's any train in New Zealand though.


----------



## barnaclebones (Dec 14, 2007)

gotcha. yeah, i've been weighing my options. a bike trip will probably be the second half of my stay, because ill be able to take my time. 

ps... HI MATT! this is jo girl.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 14, 2007)

whoa! how's it going? your pic doesn't look anything like you.


----------



## jack ransom (Dec 15, 2007)

there's gotta be freight trains in NZ. I read a zine about a kid who road them in Europe. she was an american. the hobo tradition outside of North America really doesn't exist, so even most traveler kids who aren't from North America have never caught out -- I guess they get awesome squatting and we get train hopping hey? If you really know your shit with trains, you'll probably be able to figure stuff out wherever you are. civilization is really dependent on the freight train and I'd be surprised if NZ didn't have them.


----------



## Poking Victim (Dec 15, 2007)

jack ransom said:


> there's gotta be freight trains in NZ. I read a zine about a kid who road them in Europe. she was an american. the hobo tradition outside of North America really doesn't exist, so even most traveler kids who aren't from North America have never caught out -- I guess they get awesome squatting and we get train hopping hey? If you really know your shit with trains, you'll probably be able to figure stuff out wherever you are. civilization is really dependent on the freight train and I'd be surprised if NZ didn't have them.



New Zealand is likely too small to need freight trains.


----------



## blackmatter (Dec 15, 2007)

ive heard they do not sure how reliable the source was though cheack out digihitch ive heard its the best place to hitch hike or one of the best its like a right of passage there


----------



## jack ransom (Dec 16, 2007)

Poking Victim said:


> [quote="jack ransom":1n4smt60]there's gotta be freight trains in NZ. I read a zine about a kid who road them in Europe. she was an american. the hobo tradition outside of North America really doesn't exist, so even most traveler kids who aren't from North America have never caught out -- I guess they get awesome squatting and we get train hopping hey? If you really know your shit with trains, you'll probably be able to figure stuff out wherever you are. civilization is really dependent on the freight train and I'd be surprised if NZ didn't have them.



New Zealand is likely too small to need freight trains.[/quote:1n4smt60]

you could be right. that place is tiny and its even divided up into two islands. Its just hard to imagine folks starting up a country without rails, no matter how small. I'm gonna try to look this up.


----------



## FatAdam (Dec 16, 2007)

I don't understand why everyone is sitting here arguing whether or not they have freight service.. your on the internet! a quick google search found a wealth of information.

Tranz Rail was bought out by Toll NZ in 2003..

"Toll transports large amounts of West Coast coal on the spectacular Midland Line. It also transports significant quantities of auto-parts and completed vehicles. It operates intermodal container trains. It also carries significant quantities of fertilizer, steel, timber and milk.

According to its 2003 annual report to investors, it had more than 4,000 employees, 140 locomotives, and 4,000 wagons (freight cars)"

[img_size = 400:1ffoh7jq]http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/76/NZR_DX_class_coal.JPG[/img_size:1ffoh7jq]

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midland_Line,_New_Zealand <<The Midland Line. Most of the pictures I found looked like a ton of unrideable cars

happy rails, let me know how it goes. nz is in my future


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 16, 2007)

nice work adam  (i edited your post to embed the picture by the way)


----------



## FatAdam (Dec 17, 2007)

Hell yea! the Otira Viaduct on the Midland Line


----------



## barnaclebones (Dec 17, 2007)

ive definately heard good things about the hitchhikin there, but apparently there was a woman a few years who was murdered by one of the rides she caught. not that that spoils it, but people kept making it sound like fucking traveller's paradise... but sour stuff does go down. 

as for the trains.. if i make any awesome discoveries, you guys will be the first to know. cross ma buxom. 

and hey.. if anyone can get there on their own.. i'ma be travelling around over there for like 2 months starting at the end of march. there will be an application process, of course.. ha.. but surrious. that country just begs to be rambled. plus it'll be summer/fall! fuggin purrrrfect.


----------



## lilylove (Dec 22, 2007)

hey! I'm from Aus, but am heading to NZ north island on the 15th of jan, for two months. May make it down to the south island, thats where my sister lives (near christchurch) but either way i'll be doing Soundsplash, a wicked reggae/dub festival in Ragland (norht island) towards end of feb. 

Have hopped a bit in Australia, tasmania, which i imagine would be pretty similar to NZ, and am ridiculously keen to train it there too. Be great to have a travel buddy, im heading over with a friend from uni, but we will be splitting up for some of the journey too. shes wicked though.

anyway! be cool to maybe look into catching up, and as for hitching in NZ i've got a lot of mates who do it regularly, and its super awesome and easy. Its easier than Aus and i just got back from hitching 2000km down the east coast here, and i didnt have to wait more than 10 minutes anywhere, even when we had a crew of 3.


----------

